# Leaking pressure switch — Now in pieces



## Irony58 (11 mo ago)

I've got a Sanborn Black Max 3.5HP compressor of an undetermined age. I bought it used 12 - 15 years ago, and have no idea how old it was back then. The pressure switch has developed a leak. The first time it leaked I stopped it by tightening the Torx screws holding the switch body to the base, but this time tightening the screws helped, but not all the way.

So, being the stubborn FIY'er that I am ("Fix It Yourself'er"), I figured how tough could it be to seal the diaphragm up with some gasket compound? However, as I removed those mounting screws, several pieces dropped from the switch. Live and learn — These things should be removed from the compressor and disassemble upside-down.

I'm pretty sure where all the pieces go, except for one, circled in the attached picture. That outline looks like it should puzzle-piece fit somewhere, but there's no clear location. It comes close, but no obvious snap-in or slide-in spot. I don't know the make/model of the switch. There's a label on the cover that's long lost all print. And I can't find any manuals on the compressor that might point me to its parts.

I'm fully expecting I'll need to get a new pressure switch (at least), but I thought, as a last ditch, maybe someone on this forum might recognize this contraption and can help me stay stubborn.

Thanks for any advice.
--Marc


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just replace the switch assy with new.
they are not that expensive.


----------



## Irony58 (11 mo ago)

iowagold said:


> just replace the switch assy with new.
> they are not that expensive.


Yup - Already on order. After I took the pressure switch apart I did a really quick search for pressure switches. The ones that came up didn't look like they'd fit and were expensive. I figured with all the parts in there, plus the steps to calibrate them, it made sense they'd be expensive. 

After posting the question, I did a more thorough search and found plenty of exact enough replacements for under $20. The decision got easier.

Thanks.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

any time!


----------

